# What happened?



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

I bred my tri mice and this morning she had a litter of 4. Now in the pregnancy I had 3 does in with the same male and they were picking on her but obviously she got pregnant. She has cuts on her back leg and on her back so I seperated her as soon as I saw that. She had 4 kits this morning and all seemed fine. But 2 of them didn't feed. The other 2 definatly have milk in their bellies I think they are ok. I think one is a boy and the other a girl. But I wonder what went wrong? Bit upsetting as they were still warm when I found them dead (they were definatly gone). They were a good size, but didn't feed.

I also had another litter born this morning and one was stillborn as it got stuck behind the placenta which was kind of upsetting. But these things happen. I'm just a bit in awe over why half the litter died. It's not like she doesn't have enough milk as she only had 4!


----------



## Fantasia Mousery (Jul 16, 2011)

I don't think it has anything to do with her situation. I would suspect something was wrong with the babies from the beginning, causing them not to feed. So I wouldn't be worried at all.  It does happen.


----------



## ArchNL (Jun 8, 2012)

Thanks, I don't know if I want to breed her again or not after what happened. I'll have 2 months to think about it anyway as she is going to have a month break after this litter.


----------

